

SaaS Revenue Forecaster - callmeed
http://forecast.baremetrics.io/

======
Shpigford
A little pro tip: use the up/down arrow keys to increment the numbers. Use
shift + up/down to increment even more! Yay for more! ;)

Also, something to keep in mind is that everyone talks about month-over-month
growth _percentages_ (which is available in that Forecaster under the
"Exponential" toggle), but that's usually _not_ the kind of growth you'll
have.

Sure, you may keep up some exponential growth for a few months, but it's very
dangerous to presume that growth % will last for even 6-12 months.

Linear growth tends to be a much better predictor of future revenue.

